# Bali Hai or Ka'Eo Kai



## gacastewart (Nov 26, 2012)

I need some advice.  We are looking at purchasing a resale at either Bali Hai or Ka'Eo Kai in Kauai.  We have never seen either place. If the purchase price was similar, which one would be the best choice?  I think Ka'Eo Kai units are bigger, but I don't know much else.


----------



## DianneL (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ka'Eo Kai*

We have stayed at Ka'Eo Kai and found that the units were very large and spacious, with high vaulted ceilings if you were on the second floor, which we were.  As I recall, some units have better locations that others.  We were in a unit overlooking the office and check'in area.  I have not stayed at Bali Hai but did tour it.  Seems the units were smaller, however, this was several years ago and I am just stating what I recall.  Others that have been there more recently may have better info.  My favorite resort in that area is the Shearwater.  Beautiful units and beautiful views.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think I'd buy there - why are you limiting yourself to these 2 resorts?

Do you know that their sister property, the Kauai Beach Villas, has full ocean front units?

View from our lanai.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant answer your question directly. However, a lot of the 2 bedrooms at Ka eo Kai are lockoff units, which ought to give you more trading power with RCI, for the years you dont go to Hawaii...Lockoffs will also give you the opportunity to use part of the unit and rent the other part to help offset your mf


----------



## LisaH (Nov 26, 2012)

Like Ron said, given the choice of these two, I would choose Ka'Eo Kai phase III where the units can be locked off. Also, some of these units are in better location with distant oceanview. Of course, my favorite is Shearwater.


----------



## gacastewart (Nov 26, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Like Ron said, given the choice of these two, I would choose Ka'Eo Kai phase III where the units can be locked off. Also, some of these units are in better location with distant oceanview. Of course, my favorite is Shearwater.



I'm not sure which phase the unit is in.... We've been told its unit 25 (or possibly 25B).


----------



## LisaH (Nov 27, 2012)

gacastewart said:


> I'm not sure which phase the unit is in.... We've been told its unit 25 (or possibly 25B).



You are in luck! Phase III starts from building 23. B units are on the second floor, not as good as third floor (C, Penthouse) but a lot better than 1st floor (A). Pahio reservation policy is such that you can reserve a unit in any buildings within the same phase but it will be on the same floor as the one deeded.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 27, 2012)

I've stayed at all three of the Pahio properties in Princeville - Ka 'Eo Kai, Bali Hai Villas, and Shearwater.  I've also looked around a bit at Kauai Beach Villas, as one time we were considering buying there.

With that base, I would recommend that you skip Bali Hai and Ka 'Eo Kai, and look for a unit at Shearwater or an oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 27, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've stayed at all three of the Pahio properties in Princeville - Ka 'Eo Kai, Bali Hai Villas, and Shearwater.  I've also looked around a bit at Kauai Beach Villas, as one time we were considering buying there.
> 
> With that base, I would recommend that you skip Bali Hai and Ka 'Eo Kai, and look for a unit at Shearwater or an oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas.



I have stayed at all four Pahio resorts and owned at two of them at one time or another (Shearwater and Ka 'Eo Kai). I no longer own at Ka 'Eo Kai any more. However, units in phase III are not bad...a lot better than in Phase II actually. 
In general, I like Princeville location and that's why I would not buy at Kauai Beach Villas. However, I know lots of tuggers love that resort. To each its own...

BTW, this is my 2000 posts. The first time I stumbled upon TUG in 1998 (I think), I was looking for info to buy at Ka 'Eo Kai.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 27, 2012)

LisaH said:


> You are in luck! Phase III starts from building 23. B units are on the second floor, not as good as third floor (C, Penthouse) but a lot better than 1st floor (A). Pahio reservation policy is such that you can reserve a unit in any buildings within the same phase but it will be on the same floor as the one deeded.



The big difference between the 2nd and 3rd floor units (the floor plan and furnishings are identical) is the somewhat better view, and the 3rd floor units have vaulted ceilings, making these big units seem even bigger

We may be neighbors, I just contracted to buy two weeks in unit 24c


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd go with Shearwater first, then the third level Ka 'Eo Kai.   Bali Hai is nice but some of the older units are dated (at least when we were last there which was in April).

Kauai Beach Villas is a nice property and ocean front, but I'd rather be north or south shore than on the east.   JMO.


----------



## tfalk (Nov 28, 2012)

Just another piece of wood on the fire... if you are considering KaEoKai phase III, keep in mind that there are no elevators...  We stayed in ground floor units the last couple of times because my parents had a hard time making it up the stairs.  

I've owned at KaEoKai since 1985, I used to own a same style unit next door at Mauna Kai and they will always be my favorite units.  In the early days, the living room 'projection' tv's were the only real problem...

We ended up staying in Bali Hai last year after Wyndham screwed up our reservations.... I honestly didn't care for the layout of the units and the fact that they are quite a bit smaller than the KaEoKai units.


----------



## gacastewart (Nov 30, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks to eveyone for your input


----------

